# Photoshop Elements für web speichern kaum kompremierung



## protuner (14. November 2003)

Hi !

Wir haben für einen Arbeitsplatz das vom Stratopaket enthaltende Photoshop Elements 2.0  installiert. 
Wenn nun ein Bild über "für Web speichern" gespeichert werden soll findet keine Kompremierung statt. 

Das Testbild hatte in dem Fall .jpg 100% - 217kb und bei .jpg 0% - 215. Beim .gif speichern tritt der selbe Fall auf.

Beim speichern über "speichern unter" als .jpg wird zwar angezeit das unser Bild bei 0% - 20kb haben wird, aber als 111kb abgespeichert.

Beim speichern mit Igrafix geht alles seinen gewohnten gang. 

Auf meinem Arbeitsplatz unter Photoshop 7 wird das Testbild ebenfalls beanstadungslos gespeichert.

Was ist los dort mit dem Elements ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. November 2003)

Also bei mir funktioniert es problemlos, also vermute ich entweder einen Fehler bei der Bedienung oder einen Installationsfehler. Jedoch vermute ich eher ersteres, ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen.

Jedoch benutze ich auch : _"Für Web speichern..."_ , probier es bitte mal damit!


----------

